# Subject Preference and Personality



## TheAlphaPigeon

Which subject(s) fuel your curiosity and motivate you to delve deeper into the content?
Which ones do you feel are your polar opposites -- ones that don't produce the same connectivity felt in your preferred classes.

What do you think accounts for these preferences? How do they compare with your personality?


----------



## Harley

My two favourite classes this semester are astronomy and philosophy. I really like the former because space is amazing. Just studying how big and dirty the universe is is really mind-boggling, and I like how there is still so much we don't know yet. But what I really love is how mathematical laws can be applied to just about everything in the universe. I am now planning on pursuing a major in math because of this. This semester the course only covers our solar system, but next semester we're going to be able to look at the rest of the universe including black holes, neutron stars, pulsars, stars in general, dark matter, other galaxies, and what constitutes as life. Excited for that. I love my philosophy class, 'cause it's my philosophy class. 'nuff said.

The only class I really disliked this semester was one I dropped which was, northern renaissance art. I really didn't like it, because IMO it was way too detail-oriented. At first I thought the course was going to be more about how art in this period related to other artworks in this period- which we did cover- be we instead mostly focused on painting techniques, guilds, different mediums of artworks, and it was So. Boring. I mean I just could not get excited about the fact that a certain artists used this certain material to a certain kind of artwork. It didn't help that the class was at 9 o'clock in the morning and was a painful 2 hours. 

In short my favourite classes were more broad and speculative in terms of content while my least favourite one was way too focused on a certain area and time period.


----------



## uncreative_name

Mine match up with my personality.

My favorite classes had to do with music. Even though it gets really technical and may seem at times like it limits creativity, I loved music theory. It never felt like I was going to "class" when I took a lot of my music courses.

Couldn't stand philosophy--just didn't see the importance and the discussions in class I felt just went around in a circle the entire semester.


----------



## Rez

I love math and science even though I don't get as involved in them as much I could

I like to write screenplays,short stories, and whatever else I can get my hands on


----------



## susurration

I had to think about this...

*Interests;*

Anything scientific or science related; preferably neuroscience, biology, cosmology, geology, geography, physics, medicine, biotechnology, bioethics

Political philosophy

Maths (though it really depends what it is)

Humour; satire especially. Critical theory (though it depends what it is)

Society and culture (though it depends)

Art -theory- (mainly music and dance), design theory (multimedia, architecture)

Futurism

Psychology

Law

*Little interest;*

fashion, cosmetics, celebrities, famous people etc

Art/art history (bar film and music)

Other people/people in general

War history *hisss*

Gender studies

Pragmatic politics (though it depends)

Business studies

Everything else


----------



## phoelomek

Wait, are we talking about general subjects of interest or school subjects? I'll list school subjects, though most of my interests are learned about on my own time. 

Most interested in:

-Philosophy and formal logic
-Foreign languages (I took Spanish and Latin)
-Psychology
-Linguistics/Semantics
-Geometry
-Physics
-Anatomy and Physiology
-English Lit and English Comp. 

Least interested in:

Algebra
Chemistry
Statistics
War history [any]


----------



## lylyness

Interesting:

Drama
Literature
History
Political Science
Communication
Business
Languages
Psychology
Philosophy
Biology (Kind of.)


Not Interesting:
Physics
Chemistry
Chemistry
Chemistry
CHEMISTRY IS THE BANE OF MY EXISTENCE. :laughing:
Math
Astronomy 
Accounting/Finance
Economics (Sometimes.) 



Note that most people of my type would have a totally opposite list. But whatever.


----------



## Choptop

I'm a little too stereotypical for my own liking. Going off school subjects. Hand me anything that will hurt my brain in a good way.

*Deeply enjoy:*
The awesome criminal justice courses (Criminology, Criminalistics, Criminal Profiling, etc.)
Law overall, except some specific areas
Physics. All mathematics and natural sciences, besides geometry. I also refuse to memorize constellations. A special love for physics though.
Philosophy
Sociology
War History
Psychology varies depending on the specifics

*Would rather listen to white noise:*
Unpleasant criminal justice electives (Police Patrol, Criminal Justice Report Writing, Probation, Pardon & Parole)
African-American anything. No connection to racism, I just live in the South. We start learning about slavery and Gullah culture in preschool, and it's present in virtually every class we take.
Business, finance, hospitality
I stress _Music, Art, or Theater Appreciation/History_. Never. Ever. No.


----------



## General Lee

Choptop said:


> African-American anything. No connection to racism, I just live in the South. We start learning about slavery and Gullah culture in preschool, and it's present in virtually every class we take.


I am from the south and it is true. The carpetbaggers really wanted us to repent so in our public schools it stresses how much in the wrong we were never giving the other point of view. Black history month is vigoursly obsrevered even to the point of having us make projects praising blacks. I am not white and at first i thought this was the good thing to do to apologize and then I realized once i began reading politcally incorrect books and I realized that september was Hispanic heritage month. I live in a region of Florida where there are more hispanics then blacks and yet we celebrate black history month so much but yet we do not even here the word of hispanic heritage month. I am not racist but by God whenever they talk about african american anything (unless it is directly related to the subject at hand say the emancipation prclomation) i just tune out.


----------



## General Lee

INTRESTS
Everything that i could find a practical use for
DISLIKES
Anything that i cannot find a pratical use for


----------



## perennialurker

You could probably flip the interests and disinterests of lylyness to get fairly close to mine.


----------



## topgun31

*IMy favorites:*
Biology (esp. neuroscience and physio)
English/Humanities/Writing
Anthropology
Psychology
...I wish I took business and management classes

*Would rather be cutting onions *
Outsider art/music
...anything I deem as not useful

Sometimes, I would initially be bored to death in a class. Then I'd realize the subject's usefulness in the future, and then I would be all ears.


----------



## JoetheBull

Anthropology 
history
biology
psychology


----------



## Immemorial

Preferences

Mathematics. (And just about any subject involving number manipulation).
History.
Psychology.
Philosophy.
Politics.

Would rather watch paint dry, then repaint the wall and watch again

Religious Ed.
Geography.
Languages.


----------



## IonOfAeons

Interests:

Chemistry
Psychology
Philosophy
English Lang & Lit
Physics (not as much as chemistry though)
Latin/Greek (made me aware of some of the roots in more modern languages)

No thanks:

Biology (It's a major overload, you seemed to get rewarded for knowing the name of something rather than what its function was)
Geography (I never did any work for it and eventually they left me alone)
History (These days I realise it's better when you self-study but again I could never remember the names of stuff or dates)
Art (I suck at drawing)

Indifferent:

Maths (I can do it, but why..?)
Other Languages (Tenses were interesting but I disliked practising it)


----------



## BlissfulDreams

*Like*
World History
Cultural Studies
World Religions
Politics
Human Rights

*Indifferent*
Economics (some of it)
Geography
Environmental Studies
International Development
Psychology
Women and Gender Studies
Art
Film Studies
Communications

*Dislike/Hate*
Biology
Chemistry
Math
Physics (Anything with elaborate formulas and processes makes my head spin. I have a tendency to transpose things and so it makes subjects like Math, Chemistry, and Physics impossible.)
Linguistics


----------



## Vaka

> Which subject(s) fuel your curiosity and motivate you to delve deeper into the content?


History, human geography, physics, and biology. I liked my math classes mainly for the mental stimulation, though nothing that makes me really want to go any deeper. I've liked my art classes and music classes and do want to go deeper into music and art, but not for the same reasons that I'm drawn to those four subjects I first mentioned.



> Which ones do you feel are your polar opposites -- ones that don't produce the same connectivity felt in your preferred classes.


English, for the most part...

Literature and literary devices were more interesting. High school English classes were interesting since we studied a lot of literature from different eras. But studying English itself has never interested me. I've liked some foreign language classes as I like finding connections between different languages and have read, by choice, books about how the English language has evolved, but I don't really enjoy learning about how to use nouns, verbs, etc., etc..



> What do you think accounts for these preferences? How do they compare with your personality?


Most things that really fascinates me can go back to an interest in the past, in the mysterious, how things work,...things that are great like that. English goes back to none of those things that are at the base of my fascination with other subjects. When I delve into certain subjects that really interest me, I perceive something that's just bigger than me.


----------



## L'Empereur

*Like:*
American History
Art
Astronomy
Biology
Calculus
Chemistry
Foreign languages
Literature
Military History
Philosophy
Physics
Trigonometry
World History

*Indifferent/dislike:*
Business
Drama
Economics
Government
Psychology
Theater


----------



## Valdyr

*Likes:*

Philosophy
English/Writing
Logic/Mathematics
Physics
Practically any biological science (neuroscience, zoology, ecology, you name it!)
History
Politics/Government
Economics
Linguistics
Psychology
Sociology

*Indifferent:*

Earth Science
Chemistry
Any kind of art history/appreciation
Art (I love photography, but prefer to pursue the arts as I please)

*Dislike*

Religious Studies (not to be confused with studying the histories or philosophies of various religions)
Cultural Studies
Stupid hippie/new age classes ("Wellness")
"Health"

In general I'm very happy in school, as I actively am interested in most subjects we study.


----------



## soya

*Like*
Foreign Languages
Art History
Cultural Anthropology
Ancient History
Linguistics
Biology
Cultural Studies
Biological Anthropology
Forensic Anthropology
Environmental Studies
Sociology
Psychology
Philosophy/Ethics
Studio Art
Creative Writing
Astronomy
Film Studies
Archaeology
Theology / History of Religion


*Neutral*
Geography
Chemistry
Modern History 
Geometry
Music
Theater
Statistics
Writing Composition 
Economics
Political Science
Communications


*Dislike*
Dance
Algebra
Business
Trigonometry


----------



## viva

Type: ENFP

Favorite subjects in high school:
Calculus
Chemistry
Physics
English
Art

Least favorite:
*History*
Phys Ed
Spanish


----------



## TheWaffle

I assume we're talking about general subjects, so...

*Like*
World History
Geography
Philosophy
English
Biology
Politics
Human Rights
Psychology
Sociology

*Indifferent/Dislike*
Anatomy & Physiology -shudder-
Chemistry
Art
Economics
Religions
Foreign Language
Drama
American History
Math


----------



## The Exception

Favorites:
Hard Sciences (all types)
Math
Foreign languages
Social sciences (all types)

Dislikes:
Art (because I was lousy at it)
Phy-Ed (because I sucked at it)
English (I would have liked this more if there was more choice as to what literature I wanted to read rather than being told what to read)

In-Between:
History (I preferred ancient history and cultural type stuff, like how people lived from day to day. I didn't like memorizing dates or war stuff)


----------



## Protagoras

*Type:* INTP

*Like:*
Psychology
Social Sciences
Law
Philosophy and Logic
Economics
History
Languages
Political Sciences
Linguistics

*Indifferent:*
Mathematics
Biology
Physics
Chemistry
Theology and Ethics
Business Classes (Management and Organization)

*Dislike:*
Aesthetics and Arts
Sports
Theater
Music Classes


----------



## scarygirl

My type: INFP, but might range all over the NF spectrum (ENFJ less likely, I must say)

Literature, Art, History (just a bit), PHILOSOPHY. Mainly Arts I must say.
Hated Grammar and Maths since ever.
And Technology, and Science.

Liked Religion, strangely. Most people look at me bad when I say this, but the religion topic is very, very interesting.


----------



## sts06

Likes:

English Literature
Media Studies
History (especially of social movements)
Psychology
Marketing

Dislikes:

Maths
Physics
Chemistry


----------



## pretty.Odd

*Likes*
*World Religions- At first I thought it was going to be impossible for the class to be taught unbiasedly, I go to a Catholic school, but I was surprised at how , for the most part, unbiased and fun the class was.
*English- Yay for literature!
*Art- I love learning about art history.
*World History, US History, Economics, etc- I am a history junkie.
*Health- Interesting and very informative
*Chemistry- Interesting and fun class.

*Dislikes*
*Geometry- Yeahh I'm not into shapes that much.
*AP Biology- Love the class but it's extremely hard.


----------



## Zdorobot

I think my likes and dislikes somewhat line up with my ENTP-ness. 
Wall o' text time!

*Likes*
* Art - It's my first love and the only thing that I've consistently been interested in forever. I can't recall a time when I didn't love art. Even when I was 5, I was drawing all the time, and I don't even remember being 5. I wanna be an animator and comic book artist as a career. It'll be great.
* Psychology - I love people. They're so weird. Knowing stuff about them and why they do what they do is great. Observing is so fun.
* English - The English language, although it's my 2nd language, is also probably the easiest language I've ever had to speak, and it also sounds pretty great and has so many awesome words. Also, I really enjoy writing analytical essays and reading books. I'm in AP English right now and it's probably one of my favorite classes at the moment. 
* Chemistry - It's fun. I took it last year. No studying or reading the book, just paying attention in class and doing my homework. Easy A's on all the tests and all. It was great.
* Physics - It's the basis of life, man. So great.
* Biology - Another awesome science. Sometimes when I'm bored, I look up random diseases and stuff about the human body on Wikipedia. Also, when I took biology, I ended up getting the most difficult teacher of the subject in the school and I got a B first semester because I didn't turn in some homework and an A second semester. Everyone was so jelly.
* Algebra - I have no idea why I like it. It's just really cool.
* French - Such a beautiful language with such simple grammar. I also have the best teacher ever for this class. She's a wonderfully sarcastic Egyptian woman.
* Economics - Awesome because all it requires is common sense. I have the highest grade in this class right now. I have the best teacher for this as well. She makes the subject 1000x better with her entertaining sardonic sense of humor.
* Theater - I hated drama class in school because the teacher sucked, but acting and such was always fun. Also, the outside-o'-school theater things I did were always so amazing with so many great people. Forcing people to pay attention to me is awesome.
* Ancient history - Ancient Egypt, Rome, Greece, and all those fun places had such fascinating cultures And their mythology is so cool. Also, didn't have to memorize many dates for that. 

*Dislikes*
* US History - Too dry and unexciting with too many details. Got a 4 on the AP test without any studying or any real knowledge of the subject though.
* History in general - Too much to remember that I don't care about.
* Pre-calculus - It's like calculus but for stupid people that want to look smart, or for underachievers like me. Haha. I had the worst teacher for this. I was confused the whole first semester and ended up getting a B, but then second semester was somehow significantly easier. How backwards.
* Geometry - The volume of a circle has never and will never interest me.
* Physical Education - I never understood why this was even a class. So stupid and pointless.


Wall o' text over.


----------



## kittypepples

*ENFP*

*LIKES: *
Art
Eng/creative Writing
Music
Photography

*DISLIKES:*
History - no concept whatsoever
Physics - same reason as hist
Chem- BLEH. I just hate anything science
Algebra
Law/accounting/engineering


----------



## nevermore

INTP

My principal interest is the evolution of world views and of thought. As is typical of my type, I am drawn to the theoretical. Overall, I am fondest of art and science and less of practical things.

Like:

Philosophy (probably my strongest subject...I get to pull out my INTP pedantry)
Science (Hard and soft. One of my greatest passions, but as soon as there is too much math I start to nod off, so at least for the hard sciences my interest is "lay". I especially like psychology, astronomy, and paleobiology.)
English Literature (love it and creative writing to death, especially when I get to choose the curriculum...also a very strong subject for me)
Music/Art
Theatre/Performing
Architecture

Somewhat Like

History (I can _really_ like this if it is a subfield that interests me but generally I find it too dry and filled with useless details)
Math (sort of hovering near the border of "dislike", but my hatred for this subject is not as all encompassing as it is for other subjects)

Dislike

Economics
Business
Political Science (though I do try to follow politics and do have strong political opinions at times)
Anything to do with Popular Culture *throws up*


----------



## Azwan

The subjects offered here in Singapore to Secondary school students isn't much but we're given 8 subjects:

*Likes:*
English (I'm the only one in class that can speak well and write an essay well)
Biology (Learning about the various parts of the body and nature - but memorization of names I don't like)
Geography (Naturally good at it - didn't bother to study as long as you remember the fundamentals and put some logic in it)
Social Studies (Same case with Geography)
Malay (Not really, it's simply just a guaranteed pass. Who doesn't like that?)

*Dislikes:*
Elementary and Additional Mathematics (Yuck.)
Chemistry (It doesn't really have any relevance to real life application aside from making chemical stuff - I'm not interested)
Physics (It's Math with a story - though it's easier to relate. The formulas I can't remember >.>)

I think that's 8 subjects.


----------



## kittychris07

Type: ISXJ

Likes: 
1) Mathematics--but I'm not too theoretical. Being a math major, I enjoyed many classes like Numerical Analysis and statistics that were not too theory-based. Ones that relied on writing many proofs were not too interesting to me, but I liked them enough to get through them. I could never be a mathematician, though. 
2) Computer Programming classes, Information Systems classes
3) Business Classes/Accounting classes. I'm not a big fan of marketing though. 
4) History classes
5) Classics/Latin classes. I am pretty sure I would have loved Greek too, if I had time to study it. 
6) Anything based on statistics and decision sciences. 
7) Psychology
8) Religion--but it would have to be the basics. I am not sure I could get to philosophical without getting bored. 

Neutral/I'm not sure if I would have had interest
1) Geology
2) Chemistry
3) Physics
At least I know I would have trouble applying the concepts learned, though I probably would be able to understand the concepts I read about. 

Disliked Classes: 
1) English/Literary Studies
2) Economics--well, except parts that involve statistical analysis and finance. I love finance and statistics. Practical areas like trade would also be okay to learn about. But I was never intuitive enough to understand economics and apply it to everyday behavior. 
3) Biology
4) PE
5) Philosophy--except practical topics in philosophy might be interesting


----------



## Plaxico

I love psychology, but not in a school setting. I do well in most classes but seem to do horrible in psychology. Maybe it had to do with the school and the timing but i think i got a d or a low c in psych which rarely ever happens.

government interested me for a while but now i wouldn't take one if you forced me to.

currently taking advertising classes. i like it better than most other things.

i'd be up for a cooking class, or anything that is practical skills, i'm more hands on. 

not much for theoretical stuff. and while i always want a degree in physical education / exercise / health / kinesiology, 
i never actually took the classes (science or curriculum classes) necessary.


----------



## Musique247

I'm an ENTP, type 6

Interesting:
Psychology: Social Psych, Abnormal Psych, Industrial Psych, Research, etc.
Music: Jazz Keyboard, Jazz Band, Marching Band
Sociology
Anthropology
Anatomy & Physiology
Communication: Interpersonal Comm, Organizational Comm, Research, Cultural
Occupational Therapy: pretty much all of the courses
World History 
Geography
Any languagees

Dislike:
English (I enjoyed the literature, but not writing papers... rather discussed it)
Mathematics: I did well in them, just didn't prefer it
US History: Gets boring after a while, I want to know what everyone else did too.


----------



## ceembee

Oddly enough, I liked nearly everything I have taken in school thus far.

*Classes I Loved:*

Debate (I'm an NT. It's a prerequisite)
Public Speaking
Psychology
Any communication studies course (loved Human Communcation)
Spanish
Geometry
Algebra, any level
Physics
Anatomy and Physiology (dissecting things = win.)

*Classes I Could Love or Hate, Depending on the Teacher/Professor:*

Biology
English (I prefer modern literature to Shakespeare.)
Law classes
Art
Choir

*Subjects I'm Not So Fond Of:*

History (especially war history.)
Physical Education (I like swimming, karate, aerobics, yoga...but the run-four-laps-then-pick-your-teams, hope-you're-not-last class? NO.)


----------



## Arbite

My best/Favourite classes:
Philosophy: Who doesn't like yelling at others in a spirited debate?

Maths: Specifically calculus (integral, differential, vector etc...) and Combinatorics. My love for maths extends to the intuitive and theory type subjects. Areas such as statistical probability and set theory I don't enjoy at all.

Physics: An extension of my maths, though I tend to lean toward the experimental side of physics. I admire and respect theoretical, but doubt that I could ever work in the field

Chemistry: Its just plain cool.


Hates:

English: What do you mean the duck symbolizes rebirth? How the fuck am I supposed to know that?

Biology: All memorization, no fun at all.

Languages: Not that I didn't like them, just really bad at them.

I'm much better with subjects in which I can play around with the concepts that they espouse rather than ones that require subjective thinking or straight memorization.


----------



## parallel

*Likes:*
- Philosophy (easiest and most stimulating class)
- English (my major and favorite)
- Biology (I disliked this class because my time was mainly spent memorizing a textbook, but nevertheless I found it interesting throughout)
- Political Science (theory, examining world issues, debate = win.)
- Spanish (fun to speak/study, but if I could go back and start all over, I would choose a different Indo-European language)

*Neutral:*
- Math

*Dislikes:*
- Chemistry (meh)
- Art (utterly boring. although, getting into architecture piqued my interest for the short duration it lasted)
- Communications (maybe if my professor were different, it would have been better..)


----------



## sgman

Type: INFP


*Interests:*

- Political Science
- History 
- Sociology


*Disliked Courses:*

- Creative writing - exposed me to alot of "literary" authors, and forced me to actually write but did not really help me all that much
- Mathematics - I find it dull and repetitive
- Hard sciences (physics, biology, and chemistry) - just never interested me all that much; I like speculating about the universe, but actually doing physics - solving physics problems just bored me
- Anthropology - not theoretical enough
- Economics - having a basic knowledge is good, but I hate math, and I hate the curves and equations


----------



## sonicdrink

Interests:

Linguistics / Language
Chemistry
Zoology / some Biology
Geometry
Geography
Computer Science

Neutral:
Economics
Reading/Writing
Music
Art


Non:
History
ALGEBRA
Physics
Government/Politics

well, I've heard you're either an algebra or a geometry person, and you're either a physics or a chemistry person. I go with geometry and chemistry.

I don't know, I just tend to gravitate towards these subjects. I think it has to do with the amount of detail maybe, because I'm not a detail oriented person (ENTP)

Algebra and physics has formulas, facts, and figures. (that I'm really just not interested in)

Geometry is more about how to back up the truth, and chemistry is all about how thing work together, and construction of what is. 

now, I know algebra and physics has the big picture stuff as well, but it's just not my thing. History is a lot of facts and sputtering of information, however I do like how things came to be. I think the school system has just warped my view on my dislikes.


----------



## fzleen

I always seem to be bad at subjects like Math and Science. It's like I don't go hand in hand with numbers. 

My interests on the hand would be English lit,Humanities-Geography,Social Studies. 

More to languages,something that is subjective.:laughing:


----------



## Ayia

sgman said:


> Type: INFP
> 
> 
> *Interests:*
> 
> - Political Science
> - History
> - Sociology
> 
> 
> *Disliked Courses:*
> 
> - Creative writing - exposed me to alot of "literary" authors, and forced me to actually write but did not really help me all that much
> - Mathematics - I find it dull and repetitive
> - Hard sciences (physics, biology, and chemistry) - just never interested me all that much; I like speculating about the universe, but actually doing physics - solving physics problems just bored me
> - Anthropology - not theoretical enough
> - Economics - having a basic knowledge is good, but I hate math, and I hate the curves and equations


Ha ha, I think you're the INFP version of me (INFJ)


----------



## Ayia

BTW, have you read Michael Mann? If not, I really recommend it. He's a mashup of our favorite subjects


----------



## MereMortal

Type: INFJ

Like:
Physics - practical, philosophical at times, teaches you about the real world 
Chemistry - same as above
Society and Culture - since I'm pretty socially retarded
Some English - creative writing particularly

Dislike:
Art - hate the theory/history component (love prac)
Music - same as above
History - completely memory-based
Geography - makes me sick.


----------



## CountD

Type: INTJ

Like: (Everything - what I dislike). I especially like the sciences and humanities.

Dislike: Social Sciences that actually consider themselves science. I have no problem with them intrinsically, I just don't like how they take themselves so seriously. Examples: Anthropology, Sociology, Psychology, etc. They are...squishy. I like to call them 'squishy sciences.'


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

TheAlphaPigeon said:


> Which subject(s) fuel your curiosity and motivate you to delve deeper into the content?
> Which ones do you feel are your polar opposites -- ones that don't produce the same connectivity felt in your preferred classes.
> 
> What do you think accounts for these preferences? How do they compare with your personality?


1. I like medical science, history, sociology or anything with an interesting story behind it. Most subjects interest me. In math, I like trigonometry, probability and randomness. 
2. Statistics is boring on its own. It has to be specific statistics tied to something already interesting. Accounting, unless it's about my money and there's a lot of it. I do like economics however.
3. I guess I just like stuff with substance that you can delve deeply into. If something, on its own is nothing more than a procedure, especially a simple one, it will just bore me. There has to be something beyond that. INTJ--I like theories that can be applied. I like stories, even ones about people. I guess things that are too simple, where there's nothing beyond the basics don't interest me.


----------



## sorry_neither

*Yes:*
- Statistics: it's useful! You're actually doing stuff!
- Art: I like drawing.
- Creative writing: I like writing, but hate the whiners in the class.
- Languages/linguistics: I like everything language-related--studied four languages so far, though I hate taking classes, and got into linguistics because I like conlanging.
- Mythology/religion: fuels my creativity, and I like seeing all the patterns.
- Sociology: people as systems, what's not to like?
- Psychology/Neuroscience: also people as systems.
- Biology: ...people as systems.
- Programming: never have much time to learn, but I do a little at a time. It's like doing practical logic puzzles.

*Depends:*
- Physics: had a great teacher in middle school and loved it, would probably hang myself from boredom at a higher level.
- Chemistry: hate chemistry classes. A little more interested since getting into neuroscience, may study more on my own.
- Women's studies/LGBT studies: studied on my own. Took classes and hated the atmosphere, loved the books. Have issues with some theory.
- History: except for one very good teacher, all boring and all lies up through high school. Took a very good course in college, haven't bothered with more.

*Hell no:*
- Math beyond Algebra II: I can't find the use in it.
- English/literature: I like to read and write, but I like to choose what I read, and I think most of the supposed deep meanings in the classics are BS.
- Art history: similar reasons as above.
- Film studies: similar reasons as above.
- Economics: seemed mostly a combination of common sense and BS.

I like systems, sciences, patterns; dislike theory that can't be applied or doesn't seem well-supported. I can't get into nitty-gritty subjects (neuroscience, chemistry) without the big picture (psychology, biology) first.


----------



## Uralian Hamster

*Interests*
Physics/chemistry
Mathematics (ya I know...)
Chemistry
languages other than english. 

*Semi-Interesting*
Biology
Law (land use, zoning, real estate, etc)
Psychology - Behavioral Science
History - eastern european

*Hated*
English/literature
Political Science


----------



## Zegaray

MY personality kinda matched up with my intended major and career path. 

I like the humanities and social sciences and am bad at math, lol.

Political science and international relations intrigues me the most and I want to study either of those in school.

Majors I would like
-International Relations
-Political Science
-Human Rights
-language majors
-International Affairs (MIA)

Majors I would hate/bad at
-Anything above algebra 2
-Hard sciences
-journalism (takes a few classes and hated it!)
-Architecture 
-Art


----------



## Dastan

Type: INFP

*extremly interesting:*
-grammar, linguistics
-history
-philosophy, religion, ethics
-foreign languages
-arts
-music
-political science: political theories

*interesting:*
-biology
-chemistry

*indifferent:*
-maths
-physics
-political science and geography (when it comes to mundane issues)


----------



## JohnGalt

MBTI: ENTP

Likes:
Math (stochastic calculus, quantitative risk, abstract algebra, number theory, dynamics)
Economics/Econometrics 
Physics (quantum physics, string theory)
Organic Chemistry
Biochemistry/Genetics
Computer Science
Philosophy (logic, ethics)
Music
Psychology (experimental)

I love actually reading the books studied in English Lit courses, but hate the structured study of them and the general attitudes of many academics in the arts who are very detached from society.


----------



## geekofalltrades

Type: INFX

Likes:
Physics
Biology
Computer Science
English (and specifically Creative Writing)
Math
Music

Dislikes:
Social sciences (blech)
Anthropology (garbage)
History (useless)
those aspects of English which involve being made to read horrifically outmoded literature (_To Kill A Mockingbird_ is a terrible book)
Chemistry (I don't know why, considering I'm such a science nut)


----------



## vanilla_dream

In high school, I was good in English, Science and Math, but among the 3 English was my niche.

Now, I'm really passionate about science of many forms. Philosophy is interesting too.

I'm INFJ, type 5w6.


----------



## jennandtonic

Type: INFP

Favorite subjects:
- English (literature, not grammar!)
- History
- Political Science
- Psychology (although funnily enough I didn't care to hear about life history--I liked studying the brain more, why people do what they do, brain-wise)

Subjects I hated:
- Creative Writing (I'm not a creative writer. Not since I was an angsty pre-teen.)
- Speech (This class made me terrified of public speaking. I didn't mind it before I took the class.)
- Physical Science, chemistry, physics, all of the sciences that have to do with math.
- Languages (I didn't dislike learning languages themselves. I just think the way most schools teach it is not conducive to kids actually learning the language they're trying to learn. Basically, we're taught "enough" to pass the class without learning anything long term.)


----------



## dee20

history brought out the nerd in me roud:

maths made me realize i had a dark side...


----------



## Larxene

There seems to be a small correlation between liking Humanities and disliking Mathematical sciences. Hmm. Interesting. 

I like virtually every subject...except anything which requires me to memorize large amount of facts without ever connecting them. So, basically anything that doesn't allow the use of my Ne is out.


----------



## AbioticPrime

My personality information is in my signature.

I have a strong passion for the sciences. In particular I enjoy chemistry, biology, calculus. This has led me to pursue a career in medicine (also for my type 3 motivations). I think the combination of 5w4 and just overall NT has given me a natural affinity for the sciences. The fact that it comes easier to me than it does for most turns me onto it. Also, understanding what this world in which we live in is all about is one of the greatest enjoyments I experience. That's my 5w4 speaking.

Though I'm damn good at it, I hate English. I also hate social sciences as a whole, with exception to psychology. I find them too wishy washy, unreliable, and generally populated by people unlike me.


----------

